# OSX - Osteopore Limited



## System (1 August 2019)

Osteopore was founded in 2003 and is a bone regeneration company that, through a combination of 3D printing and bioresorbable material, manufactures devices that biomimic the cancellous bone microarchitecture that facilitates the natural stages of bone healing.

Osteopore's products are fabricated in-house using proprietary 3D printing technology that is precise and allows for customisation of shape and geometry.

Following receipt of US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approval in 2006 and CE-Mark approval in 2009 (and reapproval in 2017), Osteopore has successfully commercialised three products, 'Osteoplug', 'Osteomesh' and 'Osteostrip' and has sold over 20,000 units to hospitals in Singapore, South Korea, Vietnam and Malaysia since inception. 

It is anticipated that OSX will list on the ASX during September 2019.

http://www.osteopore.com


----------



## Tyler Durden (25 September 2019)

OSX debuted on Monday 23 September 2019. I found out about it from the news:

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...opore-soars-on-asx-debut-20190923-p52u2c.html

As the article states, the company made a loss of $870k last year. However the technology seems promising.

When I checked that morning the SP was $0.71. It closed today at $1.03. I don't know much about it other than what's in the news, so would appreciate anyone else's insights into this company and this field.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2020)

up more than 270% during day, to close at 83c, or some 108% better. News of a deal, distribution into US market. The first one, to 6 states.

 Bioplate will cover all technical support requirements for Osteopore’s products.

The agreement with Bioplate is Osteopore’s first distribution agreement since the company’s IPO in 2019. Bioplate has over 20 years of experience in providing cranial fixation solutions and will provide Osteopore with an established network of health professionals, hospitals and health services in the US.

According to Osteopore, the graft substitute market is worth around US$4 billion, with sales of permanent implants estimated at over US$100 million annually. Osteopore believes that penetrating the US market is a key strategic objective, with US demand accounting for a large portion of the global demand.

*What does Osteopore do?*
Osteopore is an Australian and Singapore-based medical technology company that has commercialised a range of patented, 3D printed bioresorbable products. These 3D printed implants act as a scaffold for bone growth and can be used across various surgeries. As opposed to traditional bone grafts, Osteopore’s implants naturally dissolve over time, leaving only health bone tissue.

According to Osteopore, the company’s protective implants can reduce post-surgery complications by reducing the risk of secondary infections. All 3 of Osteopore’s products (Osteoplug, Osteomesh and Osteostrip) have received FDA approval in the US and are being sold to hospitals around the globe.

Earlier this year, Osteopore reported a 60% increase in revenue for the quarter ending March 2020. The company generated $321,00 in revenue for the quarter whilst also receiving approval from the Australian Therapeutic Goods Administration for several of its craniofacial products.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 July 2020)

*Be Careful Venturing Into The Wild West*

* Speculation had quickly evolved into the “greater fool” theory – a case of buying something, anything in the hope that a bigger fool than you will buy it off you for a higher price... * 

_Sadly, this version of stock market musical chairs has only accelerated with greater levels of stupidity where daily I am witnessing traders torch money at faster rates....

"Osteopore (OSX) was another classic on Thursday. After announcing a deal with a distributor in the USA, its share price surged from 40c to almost $1.50 in the opening hour. So vague was the announcement, the Company received a please explain from the ASX. That explanation of only having sales of less than $5000and not being able to give any indication of what sales may look like with this new distributor, clearly took the wind out of the sails of OSX when it resumed trading. A massive gap lower in price and further deterioration shows how important it is to know what you are buying and what price you are really paying."







https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2020/07/03/be-careful-venturing-into-the-wild-west/
_
(don't hold; merely post about it)


----------



## tinhat (10 September 2020)

I bought some of these. It's like a bung for your head. Worth a go. Something's got stop the rot.


----------



## mullokintyre (31 May 2022)

bit more marketing fluff from  Aus business review


> Osteopore’s 3D-printed bioresorbable implants have the potential to revolutionise surgical procedures globally, reducing complications and improving patient outcomes.
> 
> Natural tissue regeneration specialist *Osteopore (ASX:OSX)* is changing the way surgery is conducted globally, improving patient outcomes while working to reduce medical costs.
> 
> ...



Have got a low ball bid in if it tanks again.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (5 July 2022)

Wo, up 43% today.
My lowball bid is finally in the money.
Not sure why, did not see any announcements.
But I'll take it.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (25 July 2022)

And just as quickly it gets dumped.
Released  Qtrly and yearly results. 
Big improvements on last years disastrous cutbacks due to Covid closing  elective surgery for chunks of the year.
Market very unimpressed, must have expected more.
Best part is the expansion into international markets, but coming from a smallish base.
Will continue to hold.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (5 August 2022)

OSX has been pretty volatile.
Last week I had a smallish portion of my 0.21 sell taken out at the open, then it fell back as low as 0.16, so did not think the rest would be taken out anytime soon.
Surprisingly, it had another run over the past few days, but when I looked at the open this morning, there was now  another order ahead of me in the queue at 0.21.
Leaves me scratching me head as to  what circumstances the ASX allows another order to be ahead of me in the queue.
Strange goings on.
Mick


----------

